# Women's College Hoops



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Any of you guys also fans of women's college basketball? If so, what teams do you follow and any early predictions?

Personally, I'm a huge Lady Vols fan. But I'll go ahead and say that I fully expect UConn to win it all again.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Washington Mendeola the PAC 10 MVP went to my high school and is the third all time leading scorer in Cali


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am a HUGE women's college hoops fan!

Here is my predictions for the Final Four...
Duke
UCONN
Texas
Kansas State

With Duke and UCONN in the final and Duke upsetting UCONN to win it all!!! Duke has Monique Curry back, Beard and Tillis and Duke is hungry. Question is - is UCONN still hungry and can Diana carry them? I think it is Coach G's year to finally win it all!

I think Tennessee simply lost too much with Lawson and Jackson gone.... and didn't gain that much in new recruits. I was born in Tennessee and I am actually visiting Tennessee right now, so I know what I am saying is against my heritage!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The State Farm Tip Off Classic will give us a good idea of how good a few of these top teams are...

LINK 

Duke vs. Texas
Kansas State vs. Purdue

November 16th 2:30 PM on ESPN2.

Too bad UCONN won't be there.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I am not that big of a fan of the WNBA but I really enjoy Women's College basketball.

I like to watch UCONN and I also look forward to watching Vanderbilt because of Jenn Hall (she killed my sisters team last year)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I for one am glad UConn is not there, because frankly they showcase them a little too much for me. Even though I love Diana Taurasi, (I am sometimes infatuated with her) I can deal with some other teams stepping it up and doing well. I am so glad the expanded the tournament to 64 teams. But IMO, they really need to stop with the homecourts for the first 2 rounds of the tournament. Sometimes UConn/Tennessee/Texas Tech ends up playing 4 homes on route to the Final Four. That is just not fair and should be taken out of the game.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The home court does seem VERY unfair for the tourney.

Interestingly enough, I was looking and this season Duke will be on National TV more often than UCONN and Tennessee. Go Figure.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I love womens college basketball

Im going with texas tech.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I am a big UNC-CH and Tenn. Fan, however, since I don't have cable it is very hard to keep up with games and such. A year ago I finally got to see the Women's NCAA and I loved every minute of it. I also caught alot of Conference championship games. Great basketball!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I follow Rutgers. we have a good team again. Cappie Pondexter is an awesome player. we just recruited 2 awesome players for next year= Essence Carson and Matee Ajavon. Both of them were top players in the country and im glad both of these Jersey girls are playing for NJ!!


----------



## UGAhoopster (Nov 13, 2003)

Here's hoping that the Lady Dawgs will be mature enough to challenge this year. Its the only thing that has alluded Andy Landers. Over 600 victories and 5 Final 4's.

GO LADY DAWGS!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

i changed my mind, im going with UT!! Texas all the way.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Duke....too bad Hunter is probably out for the year...MY girlfriend is going to pick up the slack though


----------

